# Revell Re-Issue of Aurora Frankenstein



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

*Revell Re-Issue of Aurora Frankenstein WIP*

Since these have been re-issued, I have always wanted to make them better than the ho-hum versions that actually came in the box. Most of you saw what I did with the Dracula kit by repositioning arms and also adding replacement parts like a new head and base and the likes.
Well, I've decided to do the same with Frankenstein.
I opened the box and now I'm planning on just how I want to attack this kit to make him more like the boxart.

Initial observations: 
His arms are way to high and will need to be repositioned lower.
His hands will need to be adjusted to be turned somewhat...
His head...well...enough said about that...a replacement head is already acquired ...
The base...well...that is another debacle....got a new one from Rick (NightOwl)

Should be fun....

The great thing about these re-issues is you can cut them up and do this type of thing and really, if you mess up, it doesn't cost a whole lot to experiment!

MMM


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

sounds like a good improvement, good luck.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just out of curiosity - what color is the plastic on this newest release? I have an unpainted built-up of each Frankenstein version and would like to know if the plastic color is different from any other releases.
Steve


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

This current Revell re-issue Frankenstein is in grey plastic. 

It has a 1991 Revell Inc Copyright stamped on the bottom of the base.

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The current reissues come in light grey. Prior Revell and Monogram issues I have seen were in black. I forget what color the PL Longbox issue came in...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> His head...well...enough said about that...


It's obvious that opinions vary (particularly among us modelers) and I may be in the minority here, but I don't know why so many modelers dislike the head that comes with the kit. Is it perfect? No. But compared to the rest of Aurora's "horror/monster" kits, IMO it's the best likeness of the character the kit represents--easily identifiable as Karloff in _The Bride of Frankenstein_. Just my 2¢; carry on.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think the original head is ok but it certainly does NOT look like the boxart....does it? It wasn't what I expected to get as a kid when I opened the box. I'm not going to throw the original out but for this version I'm going to do...I gotta replace it.
I've got a great replacement Bama boxart head from someone that I think will look great with this kit!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> The current reissues come in light grey. Prior Revell and Monogram issues I have seen were in black. I forget what color the PL Longbox issue came in...


PL version came in a cream color plastic with 1991 on the bottom but no mention of Revell Inc on the stamp...just UCS.

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

IMHO replacing the head opens up more cans of worms... since the body/clothing is also correct for Bride of Frankenstein. The head in the kit matches the costume. If you put, say, a Glen Strange head on it, then the coat and boots aren't right... Nor will a head from the first Karloff movie.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

MMM:wave:

If the Dracula gives any indication as to what you have planned for Franky, it's going to be amazing I'm sure. I can hardly wait to see it. Have you thought about maybe a how-to thread so we could follow along with you like MCR did with the "Let's Build The WolfMan" thread?

A.U.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

ark undertaker said:


> MMM:wave:
> 
> If the Dracula gives any indication as to what you have planned for Franky, it's going to be amazing I'm sure. I can hardly wait to see it. Have you thought about maybe a how-to thread so we could follow along with you like MCR did with the "Let's Build The WolfMan" thread?


I've thought about a how-to-thread but a lot of what I'm doing, I've never done before so I don't want to post a how-to with pics and then have it be bad advice as everyone follows along. However, once I'm finished, I can explain how I got the results...it really isn't soo difficult to do so I can try to summarize for anyone interested.


MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> IMHO replacing the head opens up more cans of worms... since the body/clothing is also correct for Bride of Frankenstein. The head in the kit matches the costume. If you put, say, a Glen Strange head on it, then the coat and boots aren't right... Nor will a head from the first Karloff movie.


But what if I'm using a Bama head like the one on the boxart?

I try not to split hairs on accuracy too much with styrene as it really hurts my desire to build something. If I have to worry about what coat he was wearing and how his boots look..I might as well sculpt a new kit myself! I just try to improve on an inexpensive kit and make it look better than the old kit on my shelf that it has to sit next to...especially if I can put the kit on a different base and give it a new look by positioning his limbs differrently and adding some extras to it.

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that's why i love these re-releases . 
check out the mods on this guy . 
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/21651/ppuser/15338

i was thinkin' box art too . :thumbsup:
lookin' forward to seein' yer take on him .
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Beck,

That's what I love about them...if you want to modify them...and let's say you really mess up...it didn't cost a whole lot of cash to try it.
And if you pull it off...GREAT enjoyment from a non-expensive kit.

Ok...so I didn't drop the arms quite as much as you...I was really trying to line it up with the boxart from Aurora...









I cut/sanded smooth the locating grooves from the inside of the arm socket so I could spin the arm where I needed it to go using a Dremel tool with a sanding stone attached. I also cut the locater tabs on the hands and sanded the wrists smooth so I could turn and glue the hands into the correct positions.
As you can see from this pic (maybe not too much)...there are some seams and filler needed to fill the gaps around the shoulder/armpit area to make this look better. I'll add some putty around the armpit and shoulder areas and also around the wrists and then sculpt and sand to contour with the kit.

MMM


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> However, once I'm finished, I can explain how I got the results...it really isn't soo difficult to do so I can try to summarize for anyone interested.
> MMM


I definately am so I be watching for your post!:thumbsup:

A.U.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

lookin' dyn-O-mite Triple M :thumbsup:

hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

That is the plan hb. I have a replacement head that I acquired and also Rick's replacement base.

MMM


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...I don't know why so many modelers dislike the head that comes with the kit.





MonsterModelMan said:


> I think the original head is ok but it certainly does NOT look like the boxart....does it? It wasn't what I expected to get as a kid when I opened the box.


Well, you got me there. But IMO no visual representation of Frankenstein's Monster even comes close when compared to Karloff in Jack Pierce's makeup (even in _Son of Frankenstein_ when Karloff was well fed and looked anything but cadaverous) so I'm probably one of the few modelers who was happy the kit didn't look like the box art.

And thanks, btw. Quite honestly, this had never occurred to me.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Wow, did Revell reissue these? How did I miss THAT?
Tom


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looking good Bob!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Well, you got me there. But IMO no visual representation of Frankenstein's Monster even comes close when compared to Karloff in Jack Pierce's makeup (even in _Son of Frankenstein_ when Karloff was well fed and looked anything but cadaverous) so I'm probably one of the few modelers who was happy the kit didn't look like the box art.
> 
> And thanks, btw. Quite honestly, this had never occurred to me.


Remember too that Son of Frankenstein takes place some 30 years after the orignal Frankenstein and its immedate sequel Bride of Frankenstein... so you could expect the Monster to be a bit fuller and healed up.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

*Major Surgery*

So this is the look that I'm after...just to refresh everyones memory of what the original Aurora box looks like...
I have the upper torso taped together until I'm ready. You can now see the gaps around the arms real well. Those will be filled with putty.

















If you look at the boxart...I don't think that Frankenstein is walking as much as he is somewhat standing there...and the kit has him walking.
Well, I needed to do some major surgery and like I said, I didn't always do things in the order I should have but this will work just the same.
I had built the body to the legs already...and then I had the brainswell to reposition his legs also.
Sooo...off with the body parts...and also disconnect the legs at the joints...
















Now that everything is apart, I can reposition the legs...both thighs and calves where I want them...
I used a Dremel with a cutting wheel on it but you can also use a hobby saw to do this job as well.

Stay tuned as Aves Apoxy Sculpt is being applied and drying...

MMM


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Looking good so far!! Cant wait to see more in-progress shots.
Steve


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looking great! It's my goal to build a life size Aurora Frank For a film I'm producing!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

After some major surgery from Dr. MMM and being in the recovery room for the week-end, Frankenstein now has legs that look close to what I'm after...
















I need to drop the belt alittle as his body is not in proportion to his legs...but that is an easy fix...I'll drop the belt about 3/4 inch or so....just above the new apoxy...and resculpt the bottom of his shirt to match if that is possible.










FYI...this project is NOT for the faint of heart. It will require a lot of sawing and hacking where needed but hopefully the results are fulfilling.

MMM


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Keep it up! I am enjoying everything about this project.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats lookin good! I would just extend the shirt down over the top of the pants so he doesnt look like he is wearing old man pants hiked up under his arms!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

MonsterModelMan said:


> FYI...this project is NOT for the faint of heart. It will require a lot of sawing and hacking where needed but hopefully the results are fulfilling.


This sounds like what Dr. Frankenstein must have said to his assistant during the job interview.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Thats lookin good! I would just extend the shirt down over the top of the pants so he doesnt look like he is wearing old man pants hiked up under his arms!


While they're not quite under his arms, the waistline of the pants Karloff wore in the film is a bit higher than usual:


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

THANKS for the time to do this i have a pl kit whice i will get to soon being a newguy this is GREAT


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

MMM,

Looking fantastic so far.:thumbsup: I really appreciate you doing this thread and sharing what you do. 
I might just have to try my hand at major surgery too.

A.U.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

again , lookin' really good there Triple M . repositioning those legs was a bunch of fun as i recall . :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks for the compliments.

Here is alittle detail as far as how the legs went together.

I chopped the legs off at the joints and then I stuffed some aluminum foil in the hollow holes. I then proceeded to position the leg joints where I wanted them and then applied AVES Apoxy Sculpt around the foil. Aves Apoxy Sculpt is a two part mixture of 50/50 mix. Just knead the two parts together real well and then aply.

The foil gave the legs something for the Apoxy to adhere to while it was setting up.

I let this dry for 24-48 hrs until completely dry and it got rock hard. Then I took out my trusty Dremel drill and put a thin sanding stone on top and began to get the Apoxy smooth and then grooved in the clothes texture.

That is where I am at for the moment.

MMM


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Nice work on the legs, kudos Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

MMM, this is fantastic!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Not only are you doing a great job with the mods, but it's a great tutorial too!! 
It's a shame we don't have a forum for this kind of thing, or it's not at least a sticky. This would be gold for the beginning figure convertor!!!!
Keep posting mate!

Chris.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Excellent work, and what a project it is!! Quite impressed that you took on the leg work; not for the faint of heart, indeed. Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, I wanted to revive this thread as I took a side bar for a few months ...was working on another project...anyway, I am back looking at this kit and thinking to myself "What in the world was I going to do next to this..."

Anyone still waiting for me to get back to this or did we all just move on to something else...? _(Hope you weren't waiting on me...)_

MMM


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is turning out quite nicely!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Like to see more!


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

This is a Great WIP!

Please continue with the pics!

And again, thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't want to Hi- jack this thread so maybe someone on here could just PM me ? I've been getting into the monster figure kits, well figure kits in general & have some questions. What is a Bama head ? How come there is two differnt Frankenstein kits, are they both Aroarra repops ? Where is a good place to find new kits, I don't live near a hobby shop. I've seen some talking about a Wolf man kit, I can't seem to find one is there a website I could go to to order from ? I know some of these ???? seem stupid but I'm new to this. I wanted to bulid these kits as a kid but the folks said no way ! Thank you


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thunderbolt1,
I just sent you a PM to get you on track...there is a hobby shop within 1/2 hr of your location that I sent to you.

Also, search around the Forum...or even look on Revell's website. They talk about a few Aurora monsters that they have re-issued.(Frankenstein, Wolfman, Dracula, Mummy and recently The Creature From the Black Lagoon.

As far as what I need to do next on my conversion, I need to move the belt down a bit...talked about that earlier in the thread and put some pant cuffs on him to cover the top of his boots more. I want to get the replacement base put together from Night-Owl and get the figure shot with some primer.

I'll try to post some current pics tomorrow.

MMM


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Triple M, thanks for the info. It was very helpful. I'm not in Philly though I moved to Western PA near the Ohio Border. Had to keep an Eye on the parents. I sent you another PM because I was wondering if any of the people or places you mentioned had a website. Or if the AAA hobby shop you mentioned had a phone number maybe I could call them ?
Pleease keep us updated on your build, I know I'm enjoying it. ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

If you're going to look online....there are many but might I suggest our sponsor from this forum? Top right side of the page...
www.megahobby.com

They are great to work with ad very quick to ship.

MMM


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks again Tripple M. They are awesome . Looks like I better get the credit cards warmed up !


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

OK...some updated pics...
So here is the before pic and after pic of the body with lowered belt and cuffs added.

Before:









After:









I lowered the belt approximately 3/4 of an inch...(notice the pencil mark in the first pic)...that is how much it was moved to...

Again, just mixed up some AVES apoxy sculpt and applied it to the kit...smoothed it out, let it dry for 24-48 hours and the took out the Dremmel drill and away we went. Made it a rope belt like the original sculpt but I may change that back to a flat belt...not sure yet.

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Beck,
> 
> That's what I love about them...if you want to modify them...and let's say you really mess up...it didn't cost a whole lot of cash to try it.
> And if you pull it off...GREAT enjoyment from a non-expensive kit.
> ...


As mentioned in this part of the thread, the gaps around the shoulder and wrist will need some attention.
Here is a pic of the back of the re-positioned arm. Notice how the jacket now sticks out more than it should...









Also, I mention the wrist...look closely. 










When I turned the hand...the wrist doesn't align correctly so that will need to be addressed. I will just take some more AVES and put it around that area and resculpt it back into shape.

MMM


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

MMM,

It's great to see this back! I'm looking forward to seeing this one finished.



MonsterModelMan said:


> ...as I took a side bar for a few months ...was working on another project...


And all this time I thought I was the only one guilty of this. 

A.U.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Really cool idea! Excellent mods! Keep us posted for sure,and for the record,I like the original head.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking good!


----------



## Jim King (Oct 15, 2010)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Again, just mixed up some AVES apoxy sculpt and applied it to the kit...smoothed it out, let it dry for 24-48 hours and the took out the Dremmel drill and away we went. Made it a rope belt like the original sculpt but I may change that back to a flat belt...not sure yet.
> MMM


When you use this stuff, is it necessary to use something to replicate the texture/pattern of the jacket, shirt, and pants? If so, what did you use? I'm building this kit - my first - and need to use a bit of this to fill in some gaps and erase seams.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I can't wait to see this done!! Be a cool resin kit!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jim King said:


> When you use this stuff, is it necessary to use something to replicate the texture/pattern of the jacket, shirt, and pants? If so, what did you use? I'm building this kit - my first - and need to use a bit of this to fill in some gaps and erase seams.


Others here on the board have made texture stamps out of latex.., I did things a little more unconventional and just used the dremel to etch out patterns to match as best that I could. That is always a challenge but I think I was able to replicate the sculpt pretty well.
AVES allows you to smooth and sculpt it before it cures...it gives you plenty of time to work with it.

I need to get back to this project...it has been awhile!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh wow! I can't wait to see the replacement head on those shoulders!
And what color scheme are you planning for the skin tones? Dead gray? Mottled corpse? Or the classic Frankie green?
Have some fun!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, sorry this has been a long time coming but... just to update this thread...here is the completed project...just in time for Halloween! 

I chose to go with an actual flesh look as I just couldn't go with the green/yellow look on the boxart. I chose to add bruising to the face eye sockets, neck bolts and wrists.

Got this one done for Trevor's Build a Monster Contest at Monster Hobbies~










Side views of the kit with replacement base from Night-Owl (Rick E.)



















Hope you like the mods...

MMM


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Very nice job..in the end, all you needed out of the kit,was the body minus the head. I love the original kit as is, for the nostalgia of the thing, personally..but again,great job.*


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That classic Aurora Frank turned out nicely. I like the base quite a bit and it fits well with the creature. I am starting to change my mind from the strong green I usually do on Frankenstein to a pale flesh with just a tint of green in it from now on. I may even go back and repaint the Jimmy Flintstone bust I have to see how it looks.

Bob K.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *Very nice job..in the end, all you needed out of the kit,was the body minus the head. I love the original kit as is, for the nostalgia of the thing, personally..but again,great job.*


 Zathros,
I have an original Aurora Frankenstein kit and it is staying original too for the same reasons as you. I'm very fond of it for nostalgia reasons! 
I have a whole new reason to get the re-issues and not keep them the same...to make it into something unique and have both on the shelf!

They look great together!

Thanks for the kind words!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

rkoenn said:


> That classic Aurora Frank turned out nicely. I like the base quite a bit and it fits well with the creature. ...
> Bob K.


Thanks Bob!

Yup...I used a flesh tone for him and just gave him bruises where it made the most sense...around the eyes, forehead, neck bolts, hands and wrists...looks more realistic than a green flesh!

I tried to make the (Night-Owl) replacement base look different from the same old castle wall grey that you always see...and also add some moss to it to give it that wet, green wall look!

MMM


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> The current reissues come in light grey. Prior Revell and Monogram issues I have seen were in black. I forget what color the PL Longbox issue came in...


 
Don't forget the Luminators versions of these classic Monsters in neon reddish pink. The kits popped in luminescent plastic were Drac, Frank, Mummy, Phantom and Kong. I want to say the Wolfman was but without searching the stash I don't recall. I know the Creature was NOT included.


Max Bryant


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think that Trevor over at Monster Hobbies still offers the Luminator versions...he has a bunch of them stashed at his store.

MMM


----------

